# Ο Ντομινίκ και η καμαριέρα



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

Μα είναι δυνατόν; Μπορεί να είναι τόσο αφελής, τόσο βλαξ ο άνθρωπος που θέλει να πάει για πρόεδρος μιας πυρηνικής δύναμης; (Και με πόση χαρά και μπρίο μεταδίδουν την είδηση από το πρωί τα σάιτ των εφημερίδων και τα ραδιόφωνά μας...)

Απαγγέλθηκαν κατηγορίες στον Στρος-Καν






Μεταφοραί-μετακομίσεις


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Είδες να λέει κανένας σχολιαστής ότι η Ελλάδα τάσσεται αλληλέγγυος με την καμαριέρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

Οι σχολιαστές αναπαύονται σήμερα...


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2011)

Απίστευτο είναι πάντως -και δεν αδικώ όσους σκέφτονται συνωμοσιολογικά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2011)

sarant said:


> Απίστευτο είναι πάντως -και δεν αδικώ όσους σκέφτονται συνωμοσιολογικά.


Όντως, κι εμένα μου φαίνεται απίστευτο, και όχι επειδή έχω καμιά ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση στον κύριο.


----------



## is1 (May 15, 2011)

τὴν στρίμωξε τὴν καμαριέρα.
καὶ γὼ ποὺ νόμιζα πὼς «τὄκανε» μόνο μὲ χῶρες!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Φαίνεται πως η παραίνεση που είχε από τον πατέρα του, γνωστό Λαρισαίο, ήταν «Στρώσ’ κάν’».


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

Ώφου
Εδά που σε μαζώξανε,
του ΔΝΤ μπροστάρη,
ποιος να κατέει ηντά 'καμες,
η μπάλα αν θα σε πάρει;

Τση καμαριέρας χίμηξες
για να τηνε βατέψεις;
Ή μήπως σου τη στήσανε
και πώς θα το παλέψεις;

Υπηρετώντας πάντοτε το δικαίωμα του λεξιλογικού κοινού στην έγκυρη και έγκαιρη (και έμμετρη, καίτοι φυλλοημερολογιακή) ενημέρωση για την τρέχουσα (και μη φτάνουσα) εγχώρια και διεθνή επικαιρότητα, ο μαντιναδολογών δημοσιογραφίσκος Δαεμάνος Ποεταστράκης προειδοποιεί (και απειλεί) τους αναγνώστες ότι ενδέχεται να συνεχίσει τις λιμερίκειες ανταποκρίσεις, παρουσιάζοντας τις εξελίξεις για το πολύκροτο αυτό θέμα καθώς συμβαίνουν. Όπως στρώσ' κανείς, κοιμάται. 
Κούκος Στρος-Καν μονός ή μήπως διπλός pas à volonté; Προς το παρόν, όλα τα φύλλα είναι λοζέ, κρυφά. 



nickel said:


> Φαίνεται πως η παραίνεση που είχε από τον πατέρα του, γνωστό Λαρισαίο, ήταν «Στρώσ’ κάν’».


Ή "Στρώσ' κάτ' κι θα σι κάν' τη στάσ' ΔΝΤ".


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2011)

Ήδη το Φόκους έσπευσε να βγάλει εξώφυλλο:

http://www.vlavo.org/main/?p=3581


----------



## anef (May 16, 2011)

Το Βήμα αναφέρει την είδηση και μας ενημερώνει πως «Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο Γάλλος αξιωματούχος βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο 'ροζ' κριτικής». Κατά τη γνώμη τους η κατηγορία για απόπειρα βιασμού είναι «ροζ» κριτική. Μαύρη κι άραχνη δημοσιογραφία. 

Ο Καρατζαφέρης δε, υπαινίσσεται, λέει, πως πρόκειται για παγίδα. Δηλαδή σημασία δεν έχει αν έγινε η επίθεση, αλλά αν ο ΣΚ έπεσε σε φάκα. Και του την έστησαν, λέει, γιατί ενοχλήθηκαν κάποιοι απ' τη δημοφιλία του και την προοπτική του (φτου-φτου το παλικάρι). Γιατί ως γνωστόν είναι ο μόνος δημοφιλής άνθρωπος στη γη. Πάλι καλά που δεν φοβούνταν μήπως φέρει τον σοσιαλισμό στη Γαλλία. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Μα είναι δυνατόν; Μπορεί να είναι τόσο αφελής, τόσο βλαξ ο άνθρωπος που θέλει να πάει για πρόεδρος μιας πυρηνικής δύναμης;


 
Η βλακεία ή η εξυπνάδα δεν νομίζω πως έχουν σχέση με τον βιασμό. Η δύναμη και η εξουσία έχουν, απ' όσο ξέρω. Επίσης, η αφέλεια πολλές φορές οφείλεται στο ότι η συμπεριφορά επαναλαμβάνεται και μένει ατιμώρητη για καιρό. Μ' αυτά δεν θέλω να πω ότι όντως έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα, αλλά ότι αν έγιναν έτσι δεν είναι δα και πρωτόγνωρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 16, 2011)

Το νέτι έχει γεμίσει με το αυτονόητο: Στην Ελλάδα θα είχαν συλλάβει την καμαριέρα


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2011)

Άνεφ, παρόλο που σου φαίνεται απίθανο, ο ΣΚ είναι σοβαρός αντίπαλος του Σαρκοζί, οπότε η δημοφιλία του παίζει ρόλο στην υπόθεση. 
Επιπλέον, αφέλεια και βλακεία είναι να νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να τη γλυτώσεις, αλλά επειδή οι πολιτικοί τέτοιου βεληνεκούς και ηλικίας δεν είναι βλάκες και αφελείς, γι'αυτό μας φαίνεται περίεργο το ζήτημα. 
Αν υποθέσουμε (όπως κάνεις) ότι ο ΣΚ είναι βιαστής κατά συρροήν, το ότι έφτασε στα γεράματα χωρίς να έχει κατηγορηθεί ποτέ για κάτι τέτοιο σημαίνει ότι τα θύματα, οι αστυνομίες διαφόρων χωρών κλπκλπ όλοι συνωμότησαν για να κουκουλωθούν τα πράγματα. Λίγο τραβηγμένο δεν είναι αυτό; 
Από την άλλη, λιγότερο τραβηγμένο μου φαίνεται αυτό που λέει εδώ (στο τέλος), ότι στη Γαλλία είναι γνωστό ότι ο ΣΚ έχει μακριά χέρια και γι'αυτό οι γυναίκες δημοσιογράφοι αποφεύγουν τις συνεντεύξεις μόνες μαζί του. Αυτό τον κάνει γλοιώδη, αλλά όχι βιαστή, και τιμωρείται διαφορετικά άλλωστε.


----------



## anef (May 16, 2011)

Τίποτα από όσα λες πως έχω πει δεν έχω πει. Διάβασε καλύτερα.


----------



## nevergrown (May 16, 2011)

Mάλλον αυτή (η καμαριέρα) πήγαινε να _στρώσ_... και αυτός να το _κάν_... Αλλά αυτή δεν πρέπει τελικά να' χει _στρωσ... καν_. :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Γιουτιουμπάκι; Δεν θα παίξει γιουτιουμπάκι; Που κοντεύει να γίνει μιμίδιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Και το συμβάν σε κινεζική (νομίζω...) αναπαράσταση:


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2011)

anef said:


> Τίποτα από όσα λες πως έχω πει δεν έχω πει. Διάβασε καλύτερα.


 
Αναφέρθηκες στο ότι ο ΣΚ είναι δημοφιλής, ελαφρώς ειρωνικά. 
Επιπλέον αναφέρθηκες σε βιασμό ενώ ο ΣΚ δεν κατηγορείται (ακόμα) για βιασμό. 
Νομίζω ότι είμαι εντός θέματος.


----------



## anef (May 16, 2011)

Σόρι για την προηγούμενη τηλεγραφική απάντηση. Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι μπορεί να είναι δημοφιλής ο ΣΚ (στη Γαλλία), η ειρωνεία πάει στην _αιτιολόγηση _της άποψης περί παγίδευσης. Τον παγίδευσαν όχι γιατί βρέθηκε αυτό ή εκείνο το στοιχείο που το αποδεικνύει, αλλά γιατί είναι δημοφιλής και έχει προοπτικές (Καρατζαφέρης). Μ' αυτό τον τρόπο μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει κανείς τα πάντα.

_Απόπειρα _βιασμού εννοούσα. Και δεν τον θεωρώ κατά συρροήν βιαστή, είπα πως _αν _έγιναν τα πράγματα όπως λέει η καμαριέρα, το ότι στάθηκε αφελής και πίστεψε ότι μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι έκανε ατιμώρητα _μπορεί _να είναι συνέπεια ενός παρελθόντος παρόμοιων περιστατικών (ενδεχομένως κλιμακούμενων σε σοβαρότητα) που έμειναν επίσης ατιμώρητα. Το έχουμε δει να συμβαίνει.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2011)

Και για τον Ασαντζ λέγεται ότι τον παγίδευσαν αλλά δεν έχουμε στοιχεία που να το αποδεικνύουν. 
Από την άλλη, το άρθρο που έστειλα αναφέρει ότι είναι κοινό μυστικό στη Γαλλία ότι ο ΣΚ είναι πορνόγερος, αν και αυτό δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο για την καταδίκη του σε αυτό το περιστατικό. 
Εμένα μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς κωμική η περιγραφή του περιστατικού που δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα, και γι' αυτό ελαφρώς επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Πιο ρεαλιστικό θα μου φαινόταν να είχε π.χ. πιάσει κουβέντα ο ΝΣΚ με την καμαριέρα και πάνω στην κουβέντα να πήρε θάρρος και να ακολούθησε ό,τι ακολούθησε παρά η εικόνα του ΝΣΚ που καραδοκεί στο μπάνιο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2011)

Χαχαχαχα! Μα πότε πρόλαβαν;!;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Νέες εξελίξεις;

Ο Στρος Καν έχει άλλοθι, λένε οι δικηγόροί του


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά σε άλλα γαλλικά σάιτ λένε ότι εκτός από άλλοθι έχει και γρατζουνιές στον κορμό.

Τέλος πάντων, εμένα η καμαριέρα μού θύμισε την ταμπακιέρα: 

Γιατί τη στρίμωξα αυτή την καμαριέρα,
το μεσημέρι πονηρά που είχα σκεφτεί
και τώρα θέλουν όλοι να με κάνουν πέρα
αχ, τι τη στρίμωξα την καμαριέρα αυτή;

Την καμαριέρα αυτή δεν έπρεπε να πάρω
κι όταν το σκέφτομαι πικρά μελαγχολώ
και μες στο φρέσκο δεν μου φέρνουνε τσιγάρο
να ξεθολώσει πια λιγάκι το μυαλό

Ποτέ μου τώρα δεν θα δω μιαν άσπρη μέρα
είχα μιαν έμπνευση απερίγραπτα χαζή
κι ίσως μου σπρώξανε αυτή την καμαριέρα
στις εκλογές για να νικήσει ο Σαρκοζί!


----------



## somnambulist (May 16, 2011)

Droit de seigneur
Νομίζω πως ένα από τα βασικά παράδοξα που μπορούσε να παρατηρήσει κάποιος στις χθεσινές αντιδράσεις στα αναπάντεχα νέα για την σύλληψη του Ντομινίκ Στρος-Καν μετά από απόπειρα βιασμού καθαρίστριας στο ξενοδοχείο όπου διέμενε ήταν η διαδοχή της αρχικής έκπληξης μπροστά στο γκροτέσκο και αλλόκοτο (η είδηση φαινόταν με πρώτη ματιά να είναι κάποιου είδους ετεροχρονισμένο Πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο) από μια κυνική αίσθηση του αναμενόμενου και του ουσιαστικά προαναγγελθέντος: τι πιο συμβολικά αρμόζον για τον διευθυντή ενός πανίσχυρου οργανισμού που έχει ταυτιστεί με την συντεταγμένη επίθεση στα εργασιακά δικαιώματα από το να επιτίθεται σεξουαλικά σε μια εργαζόμενη; 

Όμως η έκπληξη που δεν είναι έκπληξη, η αντίδραση σε κάτι ως πράγμα που είναι αφενός αναπάντεχο και αφετέρου αναμενόμενο, είναι εφικτή μόνο εφόσον αυτό που εμπλέκεται είναι η συγχρονικότητα δύο διαφορετικών τάσεων ερμηνευτικού προσανατολισμού, που με την σειρά τους αντανακλούν δύο ασύμβατες τάξεις ιστορικής και ιδεολογικής νοηματοδότησης που φτάνουν να τείνουν να συγκλίνουν.

Η έκπληξη για το αναπάντεχο πηγάζει από τον "επίσημα" παραδεκτό ιστορικό και ιδεολογικό προσανατολισμό στην αστική νεωτερικότητα. Αυτό που αναμένεται να κυριαρχεί στις διάφορες δράσεις και πρακτικές ανθρώπων όπως ο Στρος-Καν είναι η λειτουργική και ψυχική διαφάνεια της εξουσίας, ο βασικά έλλογος χαρακτήρας της. Σύμφωνα με αυτή την θεσμοποιημένη και παραδεκτή οπτική, είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό να υπάρχει κάποιος ισχυρός άνδρας με ανεξέλεγκτες σεξουαλικές επιθυμίες, αλλά ένας τέτοιος άνδρας υποτίθεται πως έχει και τα οικονομικά μέσα να τις ικανοποιεί διακριτικά, με τρόπο ο οποίος δεν θα διακυβεύει τα έλλογα συμφέροντα και τις φιλοδοξίες του. Αυτό που προκαλεί έκπληξη δεν είναι ο έκλυτος χαρακτήρας του διευθυντή του ΔΝΤ, αλλά το παντελώς απερίσκεπτο της πράξης της επίθεσης, λίγο πριν από την αναχώρηση για το επόμενο επαγγελματικό ραντεβού, στην πρώτη, ουσιαστικά, τυχούσα. Οι ισχυροί και φτασμένοι τεχνοκράτες δεν αναμένεται να ενεργούν όπως ο τελευταίος άθλια κακογραμμένος χαρακτήρας σε πορνοταινία. 

το υπόλοιπο εδώ


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το συμβάν σε κινεζική (νομίζω...) αναπαράσταση:


 
Κατάφερα τώρα να δω την αναπαράσταση και ξεράθηκα στα γέλια.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

«Τσουνάμι Ντομινίκ Στρος-Καν» αποκάλεσε την τελευταία εξέλιξη ο Πρετεντέρης. (Δεν τόλμησε να την ονομάσει «τσουτσουνάμι».)


----------



## Rogerios (May 16, 2011)

Καλή και άγια η ανάλυση του Αντώνη του _Radical Desire_, την οποία παραθέτει ο somnambulist, κι οφείλω να τονίσω ότι πολλά από τα κείμενα του συγκεκριμένου συγγραφέα τα έχω κυριολεκτικά θαυμάσει, αλλά εν προκειμένω στηρίζεται σε σαθρά από ιστορική άποψη θεμέλια.

Αντιγράφω το σχόλιο που άφησα κάτω από την ανάρτηση _Droit de seigneur_ στο ιστολόγιο _Radical Desire_:

"Φίλτατε οικοδεσπότη,

είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαφωνώ σε τέτοιο βαθμό με ανάλυσή σου. Νομίζω ότι υπέκυψες σε στερεότυπα και μύθους που έχει εφεύρει και διαρκώς αναπαράγει η (αριστοκρατική και αστική) κοινωνία των Νεότερων Χρόνων. Ο μεσαιωνικός φεουδάρχης δεν έχει τέτοια δικαιώματα πάνω στο σώμα και στην αξιοπρέπεια των υποτελών του. Αντιθέτως, βάσει της σύμβασης του hommage που συνδέει κυρίαρχο και υποτελή, ο πρώτος εγγυάται για τη ζωή, την αξιοπρέπεια και την ασφάλεια του δεύτερου. Ο φεουδάρχης έχει βεβαίως δικαίωμα να δικάζει, να τιμωρεί, να εξορίζει, αλλά μέχρις εκεί... Δεν ισχυρίζομαι φυσικά ότι ο Μεσαίωνας ήταν απαλλαγμένος από περιπτώσεις εκμετάλλευσης της θέσης ισχύος για σεξουαλικούς σκοπούς. Απλώς, ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι διαχρονικό (ως εγγενές στην ανθρώπινη φύση) κι ότι η φεουδαλική κοινωνία δεν αποτελεί συναφώς παράδειγμα απόκλισης από τον μέσο όρο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα ιστορικό έρεισμα για να του προσάψουμε κάτι που συμβαίνει σε όλες τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες, παρασυρμένοι από εφευρήματα συγγραφέων των νεότερων εποχών (όπως π.χ. τα φούμαρα για το διαβόητο jus primae noctis το οποίο ουδέποτε υπήρξε στα χρόνια της φεουδαλικής κοινωνίας).

Κατά τα λοιπά, όσον αφορά την κατ' εμέ άστοχη σύγκριση συνεπειών του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και μεσαιωνικών κοινωνιών, παίρνω το θάρρος να παραπέμψω στον εαυτό μου: Γιατί ΔΕΝ επιστρέφουμε στον Μεσαίωνα.

Τέλος, πόθεν ο μαρκήσιος Ντε Σαντ αποτελεί αξιόπιστη πηγή για τις δομές και σχέσεις στο πλαίσιο της φεουδαλικής κοινωνίας;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την κατανόηση".


----------



## Rogerios (May 17, 2011)

Και, όπως η δεοντολογία (και όχι μόνο) επιβάλλει, παραθέτω και την απάντηση του Αντώνη στο παραπάνω σχόλιό μου:

«Φίλε rogerie, 

Η κατανόηση και ο σεβασμός προς τον ειδικό είναι δεδομένα, φοβάμαι όμως ότι εδώ έπεσες θύμα παρανάγνωσης, ίσως ακριβώς λόγω εξειδικευμένων γνώσεων

Και εξηγούμαι: η ανάρτηση αφορά καθαρά και μόνο τα ιδεολογικά φίλτρα μέσα από τα οποία προκύπτει η έκπληξη και η μη έκπληξη με το περιστατικό και καθόλου την αληθινή κοινωνικοπολιτική φύση του μεσαίωνα, κατά τον οποίο είναι πρώτα από όλα γνωστό ότι η εξουσία ήταν πολύ περισσότερο αποκεντρωμένη από ότι στην νεωτερική εποχή (με την οποία νεωτερική εποχή συγγενεύει πολύ περισσότερο από ότι με τη φεουδαρχία η απολυταρχία του Λουδοβίκου του 14ου,πχ).

Για να διαφανεί μάλιστα καλύτερα ότι μιλάω για ιδεολογικές κατασκευές του φαντασιακού και όχι για αντικειμενική ιστορία έγραψα: "Η φεουδαρχική αυθαιρεσία --ή ακριβέστερα, το λαϊκό φάντασμα του φεουδαρχισμού ως εποχής της αχαλίνωτης αυθαιρεσίας της εξουσίας."

Και φυσικά, ο ντε Σαντ δεν αποτελεί καθόλου αξιόπιστη πηγή για τις δομές και σχέσεις στο πλαίσιο της φεουδαλικής κοινωνίας, αποτελεί όμως εξέχουσα πηγή για αυτό το οποίο πραγματεύεται το άρθρο, δηλαδή το λαϊκό φαντασιακό σε ό,τι αφορά την αντίληψη της φύσης του "κύριου." »

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους φίλους συλλεξιλόγους αν καταχράστηκα τον χώρο του φόρουμ επί προσωπικού.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους φίλους συλλεξιλόγους αν καταχράστηκα τον χώρο του φόρουμ επί προσωπικού.


Το μόνο στο οποίο διαφωνώ με τον Ρογήρο είναι ότι θεωρεί το ζήτημα προσωπικό. Τον πληροφορώ ότι, αν δεν έβαζε αυτός την παραπομπή, θα την έβαζα εγώ - γιατί βέβαια το δικαίωμα της πρώτης νύχτας αμέσως μου θύμισε Ρογήρο. Συμμερίζομαι κι εγώ την εκτίμηση του Ρογήρου για τον συγκεκριμένο μπλόγκερ. Αλλά θεωρώ σημαντικό να μη βαυκαλιζόμαστε με ψευδαισθήσεις και να μην αναπαράγουμε κλισέ. Η ουσία είναι ότι η σύγχρονη φάση του καπιταλισμού θυμίζει, σε κάποια βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της, μιαν άλλη φάση του ίδιου αυτού καπιταλισμού. Τίποτα περίεργο και εξωτικό, αν είμαστε ικανοί να δούμε το παρόν σαν ιστορία. Κι όσο για τη γνώμη κάθε ιστορικής εποχής για τον εαυτό της, ότι είναι προφανέστατα αιώνια και η μόνη δυνατή, ότι είναι το τέλος της ιστορίας, _τους ξέρουμε τους προκομμένους, να τα λέμε τώρα;

Edit_: Επειδή δεν είχα διαβάσει την απάντηση του μπλόγκερ όταν έγραφα αυτό το ποστ (νόμιζα ότι επρόκειτο για ένα μόνο ποστ και διάβασα το τέλος του δεύτερου σαν κατάληξη του πρώτου), επανέρχομαι για να πω ότι η απάντηση είναι αποδεκτή και ανάλογη προς την ποιότητα του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου όπως αυτή προκύπτει από τα κείμενά του. Ωστόσο, επιμένω ότι, όσο κι αν συμφωνώ επί της ουσίας, κακώς χαϊδεύει το "λαϊκό φαντασιακό". Το οποίο θα πρέπει μάλλον να αναγνωρίσει απερίφραστα το αφάνταστο: ότι ο καπιταλισμός είναι απόλυτα συνεπής με τον εαυτό του και ότι το πρόβλημα μάλλον βρίσκεται στο "λαϊκό φαντασιακό".


----------



## anef (May 17, 2011)

Θέμη, γιατί λες ότι «χαϊδεύει» το λαϊκό φαντασιακό; Η δική μου ερμηνεία είναι ότι ακριβώς συμφωνεί με τη δική σου τελική πρόταση. Η προσπάθειά του στο κείμενο, έτσι όπως το βλέπω, είναι να ανασύρει αυτή την εικόνα από το ασυνείδητο, κοινώς να μας πει: κοιτάξτε τι πραγματικά σκέφτεστε γι' αυτούς που σας κυβερνούν. 

Την κυνική μη έκπληξη (όπως και την έκπληξη) την είδαμε παντού στις αντιδράσεις: η απόπειρα βιασμού ενός γυναικείου σώματος (που ανήκει σε καμαριέρα και σε μαύρη) δεν θεωρείται προβληματική καθαυτή, αλλά μάλλον δεδομένη και αναμενόμενη. Aυτό που θεωρείται προβληματικό είναι π.χ. η απροσεξία του (πώς δεν είδε τη φάκα που λέει ο Καρατζαφέρης), πώς δηλαδή άφησε να έρθει στο φως αυτή η απόπειρα. Είναι χαρακτηριστική η άνεση με την οποία αυτή η πράξη βίας χαρακτηρίζεται «ροζ» (από ανθρώπους που κατά τα άλλα απεχθάνονται τη βία, για να κάνουμε και τη σύνδεση).


----------



## rogne (May 17, 2011)

Η συνέχεια από το Radical Desire εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Δεν θέλω να συζητήσω κομμάτια της υπόθεσης για τα οποία δεν έχουμε ικανά στοιχεία, αλλά είμαι περίεργος να μάθω τι πιστεύουν οι νομικοί ως προς το κομμάτι της διαπόμπευσης. Ένα μέρος της συζήτησης θα μπορούσε να αφορά τη διαπόμπευση των ενόχων, αλλά εδώ έχουμε διαπόμπευση πριν καλά καλά απαγγελθούν κατηγορίες. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι αθώος και να πέσω στα χέρια τέτοιας αστυνομίας (και ένοχος να ήμουν δεν θα ήθελα να το πάθω), αλλά, όταν έχεις στα χέρια σου έναν άνθρωπο που δεν μπορεί να ασκήσει τα καθήκοντά του αν του έχεις καταρρακώσει το κύρος, δεν πρέπει να σεβαστείς ακόμα περισσότερο την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια;

Για κάτι ποινές που ακούω (20 χρόνια ή εκεί γύρω) για απόπειρα βιασμού, ας το συζητήσουμε άλλη ώρα. Να μην εκνευρίζομαι για όλα μαζί.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2011)

Αυτό πραγματικά μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον από την αρχή, Νίκελ. Συνήθως όταν πρόκειται για "υψηλά" πρόσωπα και για τέτοιες κατηγορίες δεν γίνονται ανακοινώσεις από την αστυνομία για την ταυτότητα του δράστη μέχρι να αποφασίσει το δικαστήριο για την ενοχή του.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2011)

anef said:


> Θέμη, γιατί λες ότι «χαϊδεύει» το λαϊκό φαντασιακό; Η δική μου ερμηνεία είναι ότι ακριβώς συμφωνεί με τη δική σου τελική πρόταση. Η προσπάθειά του στο κείμενο, έτσι όπως το βλέπω, είναι να ανασύρει αυτή την εικόνα από το ασυνείδητο, κοινώς να μας πει: κοιτάξτε τι πραγματικά σκέφτεστε γι' αυτούς που σας κυβερνούν.


Anef, έχω ήδη επισημάνει τόσο την εκτίμησή μου προς το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο και τα κείμενά του όσο και τη συμφωνία μου επί της ουσίας με το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Ίσως ο χαρακτηρισμός ότι «χαϊδεύει» το λαϊκό φαντασιακό να είναι υπερβολικός. Αλλά σημειώνω τα εξής. "Συλλογικό αντακλαστικό που αναπτύχθηκε στην μακρά περίοδο της φεουδαρχίας": γιατί ειδικά της φεουδαρχίας και πόσο μακρά ήταν η περίοδος αυτή, από πότε μέχρι πότε; "Η φεουδαρχική αυθαιρεσία...", "Ο ιστορικός εφιάλτης της φεουδαλικής απολυταρχίας δεν τέλειωσε": πόσο θεμελιωμένη είναι αυτή η εμμονή στη φεουδαρχία; "Η αστική επανάσταση προσλαμβάνεται ως κάτι που έχει ήδη κάνει τον ιστορικό κύκλο του επιστρέφοντας την κοινωνία εκεί από όπου άρχισε, σ' αυτό το οποίο κλήθηκε να θάψει διά παντός στο σκοτεινό ντουλάπι της ιστορίας": εδώ νομίζω ότι το πράγμα αποσαφηνίζεται. Η εμμονή στη φεουδαρχία αντανακλά το ότι αυτή προβάλλεται γενικά (περισσότερο στο αστικό παρά στο λαϊκό φαντασιακό, κατά τη γνώμη μου) σαν ο προκάτοχος του καπιταλισμού, σε σχέση με τον οποίο ο καπιταλισμός αποτελεί εξ ορισμού και παντοιοτρόπως πρόοδο.

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι κάποιες αμφισημίες και αμφίβολης ακρίβειας διατυπώσεις φαίνεται να αποδέχονται την αστική μυθολογία για αδιάκοπη ανοδική εξέλιξη της ιστορίας, με κορωνίδα τον καπιταλισμό. Αλλά η ιδέα της προόδου έχει δεχτεί σβουριχτή κατραπακιά στη σημερινή κρίση: ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός. Θα ήθελα να βλέπω όσους διακατέχονται από κριτική διάθεση να βάζουν στο στόχαστρο την αστική τελεολογία της ιστορίας. Ο γυμνός βασιλιάς δεν είναι φεουδαρχικός αλλά 100% καπιταλιστικός. Αφού το ξέρουμε, ας το λέμε κιόλας.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2011)

Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δύο σενάρια υπάρχουν στο μυαλό μου:

1ο Σενάριο - μάλλον το πιο απίθανο:
Ολόκληρη η υπόθεση είναι σκευωρία σε βάρος του.

2ο Σενάριο:
Ο κύριος Ντομινίκ, που είναι ήδη πασίγνωστος για τα μακριά του χέρια, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια επιδίδεται στη σεξουαλική παρενόχληση γυναικών. Οι γυναίκες που έχουν βρεθεί σ' αυτή τη δυσάρεστη θέση μπορεί να χωρίζονται σε διάφορες κατηγορίες: Μερικές ενέδωσαν πρόθυμα, γοητευμένες από την εξουσία, και ίσως από επιθυμία να εκμεταλλευτούν καταστάσεις. Μερικές τον απέκρουσαν όπως-όπως ή τις έσωσε κάποια άσχετη παρέμβαση, π.χ. η άφιξη ενός άλλου ατόμου. Κάποιες είχαν την ατυχία να υποστούν κανονική απόπειρα βιασμού και αναγκάστηκαν να δώσουν μάχη για να τον αποκρούσουν, ή ακόμα χειρότερα ο βιασμός ολοκληρώθηκε, αλλά δυστυχώς αποφάσισαν να μη δώσουν συνέχεια στο θέμα, για διάφορους λόγους, π.χ. επειδή η επαγγελματική τους θέση ήταν τέτοια που τις έκανε ευάλωτες στην οργή του Μακρυχέρη.
Εφόσον ισχύει αυτό το σενάριο, η στάμνα πήγε στη βρύση πάρα πολλές φορές, και έτυχε να σπάσει στην Αμερική όπου αντιμετωπίζουν με τέτοιο τρόπο αυτά τα αδικήματα. Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν αυτό είχει συμβεί στην Ελλάδα. Θα του είχαμε ζητήσει και επισήμως συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση, και θα έμπαινε στο αεροπλάνο του να φύγει σαν κύριος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Εφόσον ισχύει αυτό το σενάριο, η στάμνα πήγε στη βρύση πάρα πολλές φορές, και έτυχε να σπάσει στην Αμερική όπου αντιμετωπίζουν με τέτοιο τρόπο αυτά τα αδικήματα. Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν αυτό είχει συμβεί στην Ελλάδα. Θα του είχαμε ζητήσει και επισήμως συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση, και θα έμπαινε στο αεροπλάνο του να φύγει σαν κύριος.



Τέλος πάντων, κτγμ δεν χρειάζονται και υπερβολικοί ύμνοι για το αμερικανικό νομικό σύστημα (έχει κι αυτό τα μπόλικα στραβά του) -και αν αποδειχτεί αθώος, τον έχουν δολοφονήσει ως προσωπικότητα --άσε τις όποιες πολιτικές συνέπειες π.χ. για τη Γαλλία. Ούτε ταιριάζει, νομίζω, απόλυτα στον πολιτισμό μας η λογική (γνωστή βέβαια από την εποχή του Καπόνε) «δεν σε πιάνω γι αυτό που πρέπει, θα σε πιάσω ή θα σε κάνω ρόμπα για κάτι άλλο». Μου είναι ενοχλητικά κοντά σε βιτζιλαντισμούς, φαρουεστίες, κυκλοπαρεϊσμούς, αυτοδικίες κλπ...

Ατσαλάκωτος θα έφευγε πάντως, και θα του ζητούσαν και συγγνώμη κι εκεί, όπως γίνεται κάθε τόσο με διάφορους πρεσβευτές, ΟΗΕδες κ.ά. διεθνείς προσωπικότητες, αν είχε υπογραφεί η εκκρεμής σύμβαση ασυλίας των ΗΠΑ με το ΔΝΤ...


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2011)

Δεν έχω συμπάθεια στο αμερικανικό νομικό σύστημα. Αυτό έβγαλε από τη φυλακή τον OJ Simpson, και αυτό έχει εκτελέσει αρκετούς αθώους επειδή κάποιοι δικαστές έχουν απορρίψει ακόμα και αποδείξεις DNA. Επίσης δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι δυνατόν να αποφασίζουν ΜΟΝΟ οι ένορκοι για όλα τα εγκλήματα.
Το μόνο που μ' αρέσει στο αμερικανικό σύστημα είναι η αντιμετώπιση των φοροφυγάδων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Μεταξύ άλλων...

Αλλά να επισημάνω με την ευκαιρία δύο αποσπάσματα από αυτό το δημοσίευμα στη γνήσια λαϊκή εφημερίδα (το λέω αρκετά ευγενικά, ελπίζω) NYP. Τα πράσινα δικά μου:

Bloomy blasts French 'cuff' whine

Mayor Bloomberg yesterday blasted back at French critics who whined that Dominique Strauss-Kahn shouldn't have been subjected to a "perp walk."
"I think it is humiliating, but if you don't want to do the perp walk, don't do the crime," Hizzoner said.
"I don't have a lot of sympathy for that."[...]

"He would be the kind of person who has a good chance of fleeing and France does not have an extradition treaty with the United States," Bloomberg said. [...]​
Ενώ αν φάει καμιά εικοσάρα, να δεις για πότε υπογράφονται συμφωνίες ανταλλαγής... (Ως γνωστόν, αλλού μας δείχνει ο ταχυδακτυλουργός και αλλιώς κάνει το κόλπο του.)


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> "I think it is humiliating, but if you don't want to do the perp walk, don't do the crime," Hizzoner said.


Μια γνήσια βλακώδης δήλωση στρεψόδικη διατύπωση από τον Εντιμότατο.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> "I think it is humiliating, but if you don't want to do the perp walk, don't do the crime," Hizzoner said.



Πάει περίπατο το presumption of innocence που μας !$##@$ με αυτό οι Αμερικανοί.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Ο Κασιμάτης, ας πούμε, το χάνει εντελώς το μπαλάκι:

Προφανώς, οι αμερικανικές αρχές πρέπει να έχουν στα χέρια τους στοιχεία τα οποία εκτιμούν ως αδιάσειστα, προκειμένου να μεταχειριστούν τον DSK με τον τρόπο που όλοι είδαμε. Αλλά για όσους δεν έχουν ιδέα από την αμερικανική κοινωνία και, απλώς, την ερμηνεύουν ως προέκταση αυτού που οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν και βιώνουν σε μια βαλκανική μπανανία η οποία αγωνίζεται να μεταμφιεστεί σε Ευρώπη, το σοκ της απόλυτης ισονομίας ήταν τεράστιο. Ηταν ενοχλητικό να ακούς ανθρώπους αξιόλογης μόρφωσης και κοινωνικής πείρας να θεωρούν άδικη την έκθεση του κατηγορούμενου DSK στα ΜΜΕ, επειδή -λένε- «είναι πασίγνωστος και η διαπόμπευση τον καταστρέφει», υπονοώντας μάλλον ότι η διασημότητα επιφέρει αυτομάτως σε όποιον την απολαμβάνει και το δικαίωμα να είναι «λίγο πιο ίσος από τους άλλους». (Περίεργο, στ' αλήθεια, τέτοιος κυνισμός να εκφράζεται από ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι κατά τα άλλα ωρύονται εναντίον της επικρατούσης στην Ελλάδα ατιμωρησίας...) Ομως, η ισότητα του καθενός έναντι του νόμου είτε είναι απόλυτη είτε δεν υπάρχει καθόλου. Το αντικειμενικό δεδομένο ότι ένας πανίσχυρος άνθρωπος, εν συγκρίσει με έναν ασήμαντο άνθρωπο, διακυβεύει πολύ περισσότερα όταν παραβιάζει τον νόμο είναι δικό του θέμα: είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να το έχει σκεφθεί ο ίδιος προηγουμένως. Από πού κι ως πού, όμως, το κράτος οφείλει να προστατεύει τον καθένα (και μάλιστα τον ισχυρό) από τη μωρία και την αφροσύνη του, εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω.​
Μα σε κανέναν δεν αξίζουν τέτοιες πομπές, ούτε σε πανίσχυρους ούτε σε ασήμαντους — ακόμα κι αν τον έχει κρίνει ένοχο ο εισαγγελέας από τα πριν («Προφανώς, οι αμερικανικές αρχές πρέπει να έχουν στα χέρια τους στοιχεία τα οποία εκτιμούν ως αδιάσειστα»).


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2011)

Όντως το έχει χάσει το μπαλάκι. Η ατιμωρησία είναι το θέμα ή η μη διαπόμπευση ενός ανθρώπου που δεν έχει ακόμα, όχι απλώς καταδικαστεί, αλλά ούτε καν παραπεμφθεί επισήμως; Το αν θα παραπεμφθεί θα το αποφασίσουν οι ένορκοι την Παρασκευή. Στη δε Ελλάδα που φέρνει παράδειγμα, όλα τα ΜΜΕ κρύβουν το πρόσωπο όλων των συλλαμβανομένων, διάσημων και άσημων. Ούτε το όνομα δεν αναφέρουν του ατόμου, λένε μόνο ο 25χρονος, η 35χρονη και τα παρόμοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζαμε τη θέση του Γ.Κ.ως προς την ονομαστική αναφορά σε εταιρείες ή ιδιώτες που κατηγορούνται στα καθ' ημάς για φοροαδικήματα...


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2011)

Μακριά -όσο το δυνατόν μακρύτερα- από μένα η πρόθεση να υπερασπιστώ τον Κασιμάτη (Στέφανος, δόκτωρ, Στέφανος!). Αλλά στο ότι η ιερή αγανάκτηση του Πρετεντέρη π.χ. τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ είχε *κατηγορηματικά και εκπεφρασμένα* να κάνει με το στάτους του DSK, σ' αυτό έχει δίκιο -ή, τουλάχιστον, κι εγώ την ίδια εντύπωση σχημάτισα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Έμπλεξα και τους Κασιμάτηδες σήμερα...


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2011)

Το ίδιο νομικό σύστημα που εισπράττει τους επαίνους μας γιατί εγγυάται ισονομία στην καμαριέρα, έχασε την ισορροπία του κάπου μεταξύ του μεσημεριού της Κυριακής και του πρωινού της Δευτέρας. Σαφώς και πρόκειται για διαπόμπευση. Όχι γιατί το 'μαθαν τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης (θα το μάθαιναν ούτως ή άλλως), αλλά γιατί στο αυτόφωρο μπροστά ήταν παραταγμένες κάμερες και φωτογραφικές μηχανές έτοιμες να τον κατασπαράξουν. Σκηνοθεσίες: ο κατηγορούμενος αξύριστος, κομμένος, με το μάτι θολό, με το ένα μανίκι αφόρετο... Το ίδιο σύστημα, που όντως μεταχειρίζεται τους πάντες ισότιμα (σ' αυτά τα αδικήματα, όχι σε άλλα...) κάτι Μπρίτνεϋ Σπήαρς και κάτι Χιου Γκραντ, που συλλαμβάνονται γιατί, λέει, ασχημονούν με πόρνες στο αυτοκίνητο στη μέση του δρόμου, κάτι άλλους που συλλαμβάνονται στα ουρητήρια να κάνουν στοματικό, ξέρει να τους προστατεύει, και να καλύπτει με πέπλο την ιδιωτικότητά τους: τους συλλαμβάνουν, τους πάνε στο δικαστήριο και _την επόμενη μέρα _βγαίνει ανακοίνωση από τη αστυνομία και λέει ότι ο τάδε συνελήφθη. Ακόμα θυμάμαι που μας λέγανε στη Νομική ότι η δικαιοσύνη είναι μια διαρκής εξισορρόπηση ανάμεσα σε δικαιώματα. Σεβαστό το δικαίωμα της καμαριέρας να προστατευθεί από έναν επιβήτορα της εξουσίας, αλλά και του αλλουνού το δικαίωμα σ' ένα ελάχιστο της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας σεβαστό. Γι' αυτό κρατάει τη ζυγαριά η Θέμις.

Τι να σκεφτώ; Ότι Κυριακή απόγευμα συνεδρίασαν κάποια "κέντρα αποφάσεων" και αναγαλλιάσανε με το λαβράκι που τους έτυχε; Ότι είπαν να το παίξουνε "Σαντάμ, Οσάμα και Ντ.Σ.Κ. αντάμα / Ευρώπη, κόσμε, σκύψε στον Ομπάμα"; Όχι βέβαια, αυτά είναι πολύ μπας κλας για να τα δεχτώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όντως το έχει χάσει το μπαλάκι. Η ατιμωρησία είναι το θέμα ή η μη διαπόμπευση ενός ανθρώπου που δεν έχει ακόμα, όχι απλώς καταδικαστεί, αλλά ούτε καν παραπεμφθεί επισήμως; Το αν θα παραπεμφθεί θα το αποφασίσουν οι ένορκοι την Παρασκευή. Στη δε Ελλάδα που φέρνει παράδειγμα, όλα τα ΜΜΕ κρύβουν το πρόσωπο όλων των συλλαμβανομένων, διάσημων και άσημων. Ούτε το όνομα δεν αναφέρουν του ατόμου, λένε μόνο ο 25χρονος, η 35χρονη και τα παρόμοια.


 
Με εξαίρεση τους συλληφθέντες ή υπόπτους για τρομοκρατικές πράξεις -όπως τις ορίζει ο τρομονόμος. Και δεν παρουσιάζουν μόνο αυτούς, αλλά και τον οικογενειακό και φιλικό τους κύκλο. Χώρια τα ρεπορτάζ αλά "καλαμωτή": τι βιβλία διάβαζαν, τι σώβρακα φόραγαν, τι όργανα γυμναστικής είχαν. Σόρι που ξέφυγα από το νήμα. Προφανώς και συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέτε, απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην αποκαλύπτουν τα στοιχεία ατόμων που εμπλέκονται σε κυκλώματα παιδικής πορνογραφίας και να κάνουν μαραθωνίους για τους τρομοκράτες με τις κατσαρόλες...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2011)

Θα συμφωνήσω. Δεν με έχει προβληματίσει ιδιαίτερα, ίσως επειδή δεν τους έχω καμιά συμπάθεια, αλλά το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας θα πρέπει να ισχύει και για τους τρομοκράτες. Από την άλλη, είναι προφανής και η σκοπιμότητα που επιβάλλει να δημοσιοποιείται μια φωτογραφία, όπως στη σημερινή περίπτωση.

Πάντως ο Μανδραβέλης έχει στην Καθημερινή μια διαφορετική οπτική στο όλο θέμα, που αξίζει να τη σκεφτεί κανείς (όταν θα έχει ώρα να σκεφτεί...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2011)

Αυτά είναι σενάρια και συνωμοσίες, κυρίες και κύριοι:

*Ο χρυσός των ΗΠΑ και η CIA πίσω από την περιπέτεια του Στρος Καν*
Όταν ο Στρος Καν κατάλαβε πως τα στοιχεία βόμβα που είχε στα χέρια του ήταν ικανά να τινάξουν στον αέρα την αμερικανική και αλυσιδωτά την παγκόσμια οικονομία, ενημέρωσε τις γαλλικές αρχές πως εγκαταλείπει τη Νέα Υόρκη εσπευσμένα...​
Η συνέχεια (με μπόλικες πουτινιές) στη σημερινή Ημερησία. Το σενάριο κυκλοφορεί εδώ και αρκετές μέρες στο νέτι --το ότι έφτασε να το δημοσιεύει η οικονομική μπομπολική σημαίνει κτγμ ότι η μάχη για τα χτυπήματα αγριεύει και στο ελληνικό ιντερνέτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2011)

Μετά τις ειδήσεις για την ενδεχόμενη αναξιοπιστία της καμαριέρας, θα ανοίξουν οι συζητήσεις για την αθωότητα μέχρι την απόδειξη της ενοχής και την καταστροφή της προσωπικότητας, π.χ.:

Strauss-Kahn and the Age of Reputation

_[...] We don't have a system that would let Strauss-Kahn have his job back, and Aubry is not likely to step aside in her presidential quest and let DSK go back and take the top spot challenging Sarkozy. 

Again, I am not saying that I know if he did or didn't engage in lewd conduct against a hotel chambermaid -- but his legally-based presumed innocence has been inconsequential to the penalties that he's already received, and that's something that should worry us._​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2011)

Και η ιστορία έληξε σήμερα με απόσυρση των κατηγοριών...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Είναι αδύνατο να ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς έγινε στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου, αλλά η εικόνα της γυναίκας που βγήκε να δώσει συνεντεύξεις και ψευτοκλαψούριζε χωρίς να τρέχει δάκρυ απ' τα μάτια της δεν ήταν εικόνα ειλικρίνειας. Και στο 25σέλιδο σκεπτικό του εισαγγελέα που διάβασα, το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι ότι τους έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι έπαιζε θέατρο, αφού μάλιστα, η πιο σπαραξικάρδια κατάθεσή της ήταν αυτή την οποία ανακάλεσε στη συνέχεια, δηλαδή ότι δήθεν είχε υποστεί ομαδικό βιασμό στην πατρίδα της.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

Κεφάλαιο 2ο
*Ο Στρος-Χαμ και η ζαρτιέρα*


Ο Ντομινίκ Στρος-Καν ανακρίθηκε για τις «βραδιές ακολασίας» στις οποίες συμμετείχε, κυρίως στο Παρίσι και στην Ουάσινγκτον, για να προσδιοριστεί εάν γνώριζε ότι οι γυναίκες που συμμετείχαν σε αυτές ήταν πόρνες.
http://www.tanea.gr/kosmos/article/?aid=4696930

Λύστε μου μια απορία που έχω όλες αυτές τις ημέρες. Τι μπορεί να νόμιζε ο Ντομινίκ στη διάρκεια αυτών των οργίων; Ότι οι γυναίκες βρίσκονταν εκεί για να λουστούν στην αίγλη του;


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2012)

Νόμιζε ότι πλήρωναν για τη χάρη.

Ωραία είναι όμως η δήλωση του δικηγόρου του: “He could easily not have known, because as you can imagine, at these kinds of parties you’re not always dressed, and I challenge you to distinguish a naked prostitute from any other naked woman,” his lawyer told French-language radio station Europe 1.

Το άκουσα στα γαλλικά, έτσι το είπε. Είναι όπως το ανέκδοτο με τον Τοτό, που τον ρωτάνε αν ήταν αγοράκια ή κοριτσάκια στην παραλία και λέει "Δεν ξέρω, δεν φορούσαν ρούχα".


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Ντομινίκ Στρος-Καν ανακρίθηκε για τις «βραδιές ακολασίας» στις οποίες συμμετείχε, κυρίως στο Παρίσι και στην Ουάσινγκτον, για να προσδιοριστεί εάν γνώριζε ότι οι γυναίκες που συμμετείχαν σε αυτές ήταν πόρνες.
> http://www.tanea.gr/kosmos/article/?aid=4696930
> 
> Λύστε μου μια απορία που έχω όλες αυτές τις ημέρες. Τι μπορεί να νόμιζε ο Ντομινίκ στη διάρκεια αυτών των οργίων; Ότι οι γυναίκες βρίσκονταν εκεί για να λουστούν στην αίγλη του;



Μα γιατί το λες αυτό; Ο δικηγόρος του ισχυρίστηκε ότι πώς να γνωρίζουμε ότι αυτές που συμμετείχαν στα όργια ήταν πόρνες. Διαφέρουν οι γυμνές πόρνες από τις κανονικές γυναίκες; (έχω μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για τη διατύπωση, γιατί το πήρε το μάτι μου σε κάτι υπότιτλους)

Προσθήκη: Με πρόλαβε ο Σαράντ


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> ...
> Ωραία είναι όμως η δήλωση του δικηγόρου του: “He could easily not have known, because as you can imagine, at these kinds of parties you’re not always dressed, and I challenge you to distinguish a naked prostitute from any other naked woman,” his lawyer told French-language radio station Europe 1.
> ...



To quote Chris de Burgh: "This girl was in her working clothes!"   

Patricia the Stripper


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2012)

Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσει η γυναίκα του γιατί εξακολουθεί να θέλει να βλέπει τα μούτρα αυτού του άντρα μέσα στο σπίτι της.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Η δική μου απορία είναι αν ο δικηγόρος ισχυρίζεται ότι οι πόρνες διαφέρουν στο ντύσιμο από τις άλλες γυναίκες.  :inno:

Τελικά ο Μπερλουσκόνι είχε το όνομα, κι ο Στρος-Καν τη χάρη :lol:

Όσο για την απορία της Αλεξάνδρας, θα υπέθετα ότι η σύζυγος έχει εισπράξει κινητή- ακίνητη περιουσία, αλλά είναι λέει πολύ πλούσια από μόνη της. Το επόμενο που μπορεί να υποθέσει κανείς είναι ότι ήξερε και δεν την ένοιαζε. Ή μπορεί να είναι απλώς αφελής. Αν και πιστεύω ότι είναι εξίσου πιθανό να τον στηρίζει από αντίδραση στο γενικό κλίμα ή γιατί η δημοσιότητα την ωφελεί με κάποιον τρόπο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2012)

Η δική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι η σύζυγος ήξερε ότι ο κύριος είναι "αταχτούλης", αλλά δεν είχε ποτέ φανταστεί σε ποιο βαθμό έφτανε η (καταστροφική, όπως αποδεικνύεται) μανία του για περιστασιακό σεξ με ό,τι κινείται, αναπνέει και μοιάζει με γυναίκα. Γιατί, αν το σεξ με την καμαριέρα ήταν παγίδα, όπως έχω πιστέψει από αυτά που διάβασα, ο άνθρωπος ήταν μια κινούμενη απασφαλισμένη χειροβομβίδα, έτοιμος να τα τινάξει όλα στον αέρα ανά πάσα στιγμή, και φυσικά αυτό το ήξεραν όσοι είχαν συμφέρον να τον παγιδέψουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2012)

*Με εξωδικαστικό συμβιβασμό έκλεισε η αγωγή της καμαριέρας κατά του Στρος-Καν.*

Εντάξει, αυτό το ξέραμε από την πρώτη στιγμή ότι θα γινόταν. Τώρα, έλυσε και το οικονομικό της πρόβλημα η κυρία -- αν είναι συνετή, και δεν της φάει τα λεφτά κάποιο από τα μπουμπούκια που την περιτριγυρίζουν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Εξαρτάται από το ποσό. Φημολογείται ότι είναι $6 εκ., άρα είναι πολύ λιγότερα. 
Και παράλληλα, η καμαριέρα πήρε αποζημίωση και από εφημερίδα που έγραψε ότι εκδιδόταν. 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να παω να γίνω καμαριέρα σε ακριβό ξενοδοχείο στη Νέα Υόρκη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να παω να γίνω καμαριέρα σε ακριβό ξενοδοχείο στη Νέα Υόρκη.


Εμ φυσικά κι αξίζει τον κόπο — κι άλλωστε έχω προγραμματίσει του χρόνου το βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης που θα πάρω να είναι για το ψυχόδραμα που θα προκύψει: «Διδάκτωρ την ημέρα, το βράδυ καμαριέρα». :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

Προφανώς αξίζει τον κόπο. Ποιον κόπο, εδώ που τα λέμε; Δεν θα χρειάζεται να στρώσ' καν!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιουτιουμπάκι; Δεν θα παίξει γιουτιουμπάκι; Που κοντεύει να γίνει μιμίδιο;


Έχει κι άλλο βίνδεο.

Παίζει και αυτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω την ηχογράφηση (υφάρχει, το άκουσα σε ένα αποκριάτικο πάρτι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το εντοπίσω).


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2013)

Είναι παλιό, αλλά δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό. Ας κλείσουν οι αναμνήσεις μας από αυτή την υπόθεση με τούτο εδώ:







Liberté, egalité, infidelité

Από εδώ: Coats of arms that could be adopted by celebrities


----------

